
Tomasulo algorithm – efficient use of multiple CPU execution units - cmsimike
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomasulo_algorithm
======
drallison
Variations on Tomasulo's brilliant algorithm are part and parcel of every out-
of-order execution engine. Definitely part of every computer architect's
toolkit. To see how far the underlying ideas can be pushed, see the
architectural work of Yale Patt and his students, Wen-mei Hwu, and Michael
Shebanow.

